# Natural Instinct offer



## colinstab (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone that use Natural instinct wana take up on their offer of introducing a friend and get £10 both our orders?


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I would love to!!!!!


----------



## colinstab (Sep 10, 2012)

Great!

Apparently all i need to do is order 12kg by phone which i will be doing shortly and mention your name. But you have to order 12kg of food as well then we both get a £10 discount. Treat!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cool.

I regularly order so let them know it is Corey Strang from Godalming.

Let me know how they give the discount. As to whether it is an online code or a printable voucher?


And thanks again!!


----------



## colinstab (Sep 10, 2012)

Cool.

They just credit your account £10 apparently thats what it says on the site anyways. I'll let you know when ive got it sorted.


----------



## colinstab (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey Born36,

Ive ordered my 12kg of food and £10 has been credited to your account 

Colin.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

That is great news. Thanks again for reaching out. Let us know how the pup get's on with the food.


----------



## colinstab (Sep 10, 2012)

No worries.

Just a question though. the lady on the phone said that because he is so young (8weeks) there was no need to transition him gradually as his digestive system hasnt fully adapted to one food or the other.

Do think that this is ok? dont want to be a doubting tom just dont want the dog to get an upset stomach.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

> he is so young (8weeks) there was no need to transition him gradually


I think this is total BS and raises major red flags for me. If this lady is right, there wouldn't be a need for monitored puppy weaning process. Stop the mother's milk and move on to kibble in 60 seconds. 

I'm not a scientist, but I think the opposite is true - in order to be able to digest a new ingredient, the dog's GT needs to develop enzymes first to break it down with. So a brand new food without gradual mixing in would simply result in non-stop diarrhea, dehydration and malnutrition.


----------



## colinstab (Sep 10, 2012)

I did have some concerns myself when she said it and asked how she justified that. Her reasons were apparently a puppies digestive system is pretty much already adapted to eat a RAW diet and they go from milk to weening paste to RAW with very little transition. That coupled with the fact that he is still eating moist kibble was the reasons she recommended no transition.

Think ill still transition him anyway just to be on the safe side.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Okay, I am no expert but I found this forum in desperation as my pup had loose stools all the time. I had tried several reputable brands, grain free - gradually changing him over. Nothing improved his very runny poos or the number of them per day. By the time some one suggested Natural Instinct to me he was very thin.

In sheer desperation we made the switch - just changed him over. Bingo... within 8hrs we had normal poos, and have not looked back.

So what I would say is if your puppy is on a kibble and is fine on the kibble, introduce the natural instinct gradually over 3 days. Do not feed kibble and raw in the same meal as some kibbles will absorb the moisture in the raw and swell in your puppies tummy. So Maybe feed breakfast - kibble, lunch raw and then diner kibble. Then the second day 2 meals of raw, and all being well by the third day you are changed over.

I live 10 minutes from natural instinct and so go and collect my food. I have to say they seem very knowledgeable on their subject and have been very helpful with trying to find what meats my Vizsla is allergic to.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Its all not about foods or food 

ProBiotics and Super Enzymes for a healthy digestive system 

this poo poop is over ;D

The gut is the Keys to wellness and health and most humans make the same mistakes and choices and reducing Inflammation

Krill and salmon oils YES" 

I dare to compare rich colors lol

Diets don't work Zero

LIFESTYLE CHOICES DO 8)


----------

